# montare i file iso

## linuxino

Salve come da subject so che e' possibile montare i file iso ma non so come  :Confused:   !!Consigli??

Grazie  :Laughing: 

----------

## Sym

Dunque se non ricordo male dovrebbe essere una cosa del tipo:

mount -t iso9660 -o loop percorsoIso mountPoint

Ciao!   :Smile: 

----------

## linuxino

ho provato ma ottengo questo messaggio

# mount -t iso9660 -o loop /big/gnutemberg.iso /big/libri/

mount: could not find any device /dev/loop#

 :Shocked: 

Ciao

----------

## stefanonafets

C'è nel tuo kernel il pezzo relativo ai device di loop?

Se nn è compilato nel kernel, c'è almeno come modulo?

Se hai il modulo prova con #modprobe loop

----------

## Sym

Già, controlla in Block devices -> Loopback device support. Ciao   :Very Happy: 

----------

## maur8

Devi settare il file associato al device loopX con losetup (man losetup) e poi puoi usare il tuo device loop per motare i file iso

----------

